# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Cockring als sieraad

## jeansgeil

Ik loop zelf regelmatig met cockring om, ook gewoon in mijn blootje zonder direct sex te hebben. Vind het supergeil staan en geeft mij een lekker stevig gevoel. Wie heeft ook die ervaring?

Groetjes

----------


## Sylvia93

Als vrouw zijnde heb ik natuurlijk geen ervaring met dit gevoel. Mijn vriend draagt zelf vaak ook een ring, maar eigenlijk alleen tijdens de seks.

Op naturisten terreinen en in sauna's zie ik wel zo nu en dan mannen met ring lopen, ik denk dus dat jij niet alleen bent!

----------


## jeansgeil

Bedankt voor je reactie; zelf helemaal geen probleem om bijv op naaktstrand met ring te lopen (je ziet het overigens weinig); maar ik lees vaak dat je de cockring niet al te lang mag omdoen...bij afknelling snap ik dat, maar gewoon kan toch nooit kwaad?

----------

